# Stubben Roxane - too good to be true?



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Stubben saddles are absolutely fantastic.

I don't know about the newer models but my old ('95 model) monoflap dressage was wool flocked and pretty much perfect - just a touch wide through the twist for me, I'm most comfortable in saddles that are that little bit narrower. The ONLY thing really wrong with it was the rock hard seat but they're a lot softer in the newer models.

If you liked the saddle to ride in when your BO did the saddle fitting, then go for it!

I find most jumping saddles want to put the rider in a bit of a chair seat unless the stirrups are super short (jumping length) because - guess what - they're designed for a short stirrup, which gives you a relatively horizontal thigh, so with a longer stirrup that doesn't require the knee to be quite bent, of course your heel is going to be forward.

I'm only 5'3 but I have REALLY long legs (I make a 16hh TB look like a pony) and ride in the same size saddle as you. Unless it's not my saddle and I have no other choice, that is  the saddle I ride my client's mare in is a 16.5 inch and I'm okay in it but would definitely be more comfortable with an extra inch of space.

Buy the saddle that fits your horse and you.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Ask Stübben what the flocking is. They'll tell you right away.


----------



## ranter (Jan 25, 2015)

I emailed Stubben a couple of days ago but they haven't responded yet. My saddle fitter just got in a Berney Bros monoflap that she thinks will fit both of us and it's MUCH cheaper. However, I never see these for sale, so that could be a good or bad thing!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I usually just call Stübben North America. They've always been very helpful. I don't always trust that email actually makes it to the person who it needs to go to (not targeted at Stübben, just in general).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the saddle local at a retailer's? If so the info should be available. Can you touch the saddle without buying it? If so, turn the saddle upside down and altho it's tight, you can side a finger in under the seat in the air channel. You'll feel either wool, foam or an air bladder.


----------

